
ElectroCRUD v2 – MySQL CRUD Application (Open Source, GitHub) - electrocrudgit
https://github.com/garrylachman/ElectroCRUD
======
xq3000
It would be perfect for several of my clients if only it was a web based app.

------
electrocrudgit
I'm searching for developers to join the project.

